# Happy Christmas to Me!



## NatalieMT (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah after possibly the most awful year health wise so far I thought Christmas, a time to treat ones self perhaps?! So I indulged a little with a rather pricey haul I have to admit. I got 10% off the MAC though which was an added bonus.

MAC -
Adoring Carmine Red Lips.
Adoring Carmine Rose Lips.
209 Brush.
182 Brush.
Britwit Blushcreme - SO pretty, I am in love.
Retrospeck e/s.
Satin Taupe e/s.
Fanplastico Lip Laquer - <3.
Blacktrack Fluidline.

Guerlain -
Le 2 De Guerlain Mascara in Brun and Noir.
Meteorites Perles Light Diffusing Perfecting Primer.

Still awaiting my Little Darlings sets and for a happy ending to all my troubles of 2008!


----------



## miss_primer (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice haul.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 3, 2008)

Great stuff


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Dec 4, 2008)

great stuff
enjoy


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 4, 2008)

enjoy


----------



## banjobama (Dec 4, 2008)

Awesome stuff! I just got Retrospeck eyeshadow too.


----------



## Cindy1969 (Dec 4, 2008)

Enjoy your stuff !


----------



## NatalieMT (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Yeah Retrospeck is lovely, I like sparkles a little bit too much! I hadn't really looked at it much before but I think it's fantastic.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 4, 2008)

nice.. enjoy ur haul


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 4, 2008)

Enjoy your haul.  I hope you have a happy and healthy new year!


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Dec 4, 2008)

Great haul!!! Enjoy.


----------



## Stephy171 (Dec 4, 2008)

nice haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope 2009 is a better year 4 you


----------



## lapeno (Dec 5, 2008)

lovely haulage!! Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## NatalieMT (Dec 7, 2008)

Thankyou all for the well wishes. I hope 2009 is better too! I'm having more tests done on my stomach this week and will hopefully be able to determine the causes of the bleeding and pain. Scheduling my wisdom tooth surgery aswell! So after all that here's hoping no more problems ha ha! I'll be lucky!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 8, 2008)

Enjoy your goodies
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Merry christmas to you!


----------



## AZandLynZ (Dec 16, 2008)

Nice stuff, tis the season to give, even if it's to yourself!  I love those eyeshadows!


----------



## lushious_lips (Dec 16, 2008)

Have fun with your haul.


----------

